# Low end cross wheelset - advice needed



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I have just started with the sport having completed my 1st race last weekend. I want to get a 2nd wheelset for my Surly Cross Check. 

What do you recommend in the lower end category? I am not too weight conscious, however I dont want them to weigh much more than the stock wheels on the Cross Check complete which are:

_Hubs: Shimano Deore M510. 32 hole, 100mm front, 135mm rear 
Spokes: DT Swiss Stainless Steel, straight-gauge (14) w/ brass nipples 
Rims: Alex DA16. 32 hole x 700c_

I asked Surly if they would sell a 2nd set of stock wheels but they will not.

Also where do you recommend buying wheels online?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Mavic Open Pro laced 32x3 to 105, Ultegra, or Dura-Ace hubs. You can find them all over, including your LBS, for a reasonable price.


----------



## ratspike (Mar 14, 2006)

It's hard to go wrong with an Open Pro/Ultegra combo.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Erik_A said:


> I have just started with the sport having completed my 1st race last weekend. I want to get a 2nd wheelset for my Surly Cross Check.
> 
> What do you recommend in the lower end category? I am not too weight conscious, however I dont want them to weigh much more than the stock wheels on the Cross Check complete which are:
> 
> ...


eBay, used, Shimano 105 hubs or better, 32 double-butted spokes, brass nipples, 3-cross lacing, Mavic Open Pro or similar clincher, Mavic Reflex or similar tubular, $150 or less.

It will be harder to find used 700c wheels with 135mm rear spacing, especially if you want to try tubulars. I'd stick with Shimano LX quality hubs or better.

Woah, I just went to the Shimano website and found this: 
http://www.shimano-yumeya.com
Wacky.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

Pricepoint has the ultegra/ Open pro combo for $269....which pisses me off since I can hardly build a 105 / Open Pro wheelset myself that cheap even at 50% retail.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

ratspike said:


> It's hard to go wrong with an Open Pro/Ultegra combo.


Ultegra is low end?


----------



## ratspike (Mar 14, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> Ultegra is low end?


No, but I was thinking inexpensive rather than just low end.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

dyg2001 said:


> eBay, used, Shimano 105 hubs or better, 32 double-butted spokes, brass nipples, 3-cross lacing, Mavic Open Pro or similar clincher, Mavic Reflex or similar tubular, $150 or less.
> 
> It will be harder to find used 700c wheels with 135mm rear spacing, especially if you want to try tubulars. I'd stick with Shimano LX quality hubs or better.
> 
> ...



Yikes, that is a heck of alot of web design for a components site. Kind of cool but seems oddly out of place


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Travis said:


> Yikes, that is a heck of alot of web design for a components site. Kind of cool but seems oddly out of place


VERY annoying site IMO. It took a minute to find out what the site was actually for.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

Crosscheck rear dropouts spaced 132.5mm. Should be able to find a good choice of 130mm raod wheel at a good price this time of year.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

tjanson said:


> Pricepoint has the ultegra/ Open pro combo for $269....which pisses me off since I can hardly build a 105 / Open Pro wheelset myself that cheap even at 50% retail.



Those look sweet, but are unfortunately out of my price range. Anything that would perform the same but sacrifice more weight to be less expensive?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Erik_A said:


> Those look sweet, but are unfortunately out of my price range. Anything that would perform the same but sacrifice more weight to be less expensive?


What is your price range?


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

+1 on Ebay. $120-150.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

pretender said:


> What is your price range?


$100.00 - $120.00


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I've thought about getting a second (low end) wheel set for my cross bike as well. I've found that it is pretty tough to get a new (not ebay) wheelset for under $250. Most online retailers don't stock low and builds like Alex rims on a Tiagra hub.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Save your money until you can get something better than what you have. Until then, swap tires.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Erik_A said:


> $100.00 - $120.00


You can get one nice wheel for that price, and get the other when funds allow. :idea: 

If you walk into an LBS, they can get you basic alloy, single walled rims on cheapo deluxe hubs, with generic spokes for that price.

Personally, I'm just going to switch tires as needed, since I don't do it often anyways.


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out Bicycle Wheel Warehouse. I have purchased a couple sets of wheels from these guys. Real nice over the phone and great prices. Mavic CXP22/105 for $170. Open Pro / Ultegra for $240. The CXP22's have a grove in them, some like that for CX. I have that rim on a set of Formula SS hubs. Nice wheel for the cost.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I found some wheels that fit my budget, what do you think of these choices:

1.) Rim: Alex DH-19 700c, 36 hole, black with machined sides for v-brake compatability
Hub: Shimano Deore®, 8/9 speed compatible, 36 hole, silver
Spokes: Stainless steel spokes, 2.0
Nipples: 1/2" brass nipples
Cost: $80.00 for the pair.

2.) Rim: Mavic CXP22 700c, 32 hole, silver
Hub: Shimano 2200® road series, 8/9 speed compatible, 32 hole, silver
Spokes: Silver Stainless 2.0
Nipples: brass nipples
Cost: $120.00

3.)Rim: Mavic CXP22® 700c, 32 hole, black
Hub: Shimano 105® road hubs (5600® series), 8/ 9/ 10 speed compatible, 32 hole, silver
Spokes: Silver Stainless 2.0
Nipples: brass nipples
Cost: $170.00

4.) Rims: Sun Venus 700c black, 32 holes
Hubs: Shimano 105 road hubs (5600 series), 32 hole
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition®, 1.8/1.6/1.8, black
Nipples: DT Swiss alloy nipples
Cost: $190.00


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Alex DH-19 rim will fit 42c tires or will I need to go with a 29er rim?

http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?btn=4&cat=4&id=95

http://velospec.com/components/alexrims/dh19cross


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*purpose?*

What do you want the second set of wheels for?

Racing?- Then I would really pass on the lower end sets and save the extra cash for a nicer set of wheels. If this is meant to allow you to have a set of pit wheels, then I would really encourage you to look for something nicer than what you have, and keep the stock set for pit wheels. Most of the options you list aren't a step up from what you have. The 105/Venus set isn't bad though...

Set for Road/ Set for trail?- As other suggested, I would just swap tires and save for a better set of wheels. Annoying and time consuming, but not worth spending $100+ bucks for something mediocre.

Really, that's what it comes down to for me. Why spend that much money on something mediocre? You're current wheelset is fairly decent, but nothing special. Options 1 and 2 above are probably a step down from what you have. I know you said that you aren't weight conscious, but that DH-19 rim is over 600 grams. That's pretty heavy for a road rim. The other options would save you anywhere from 1/2 - 1 lb in the rim alone.


----------



## ratspike (Mar 14, 2006)

If there's $190 in the budget I'd watch ebay and pick up something used. Last season I got a pair of Colorado Cyclist built CXP33 rims with Ultegra/DA hubs and Salsa ti skewers for $180. It may take a little time but I think you can definitely find something for under $190.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

beaker said:


> What do you want the second set of wheels for?


I was going to keep the stock wheels for racing with 32c Ritchey SpeedMax cross tires. The 2nd set of wheels would be my commuter/ single-track set with 42c Kenda Kross Plus tires. 

I am leaning more towards a wider rim, are these a decent wheelset:

1.) Deore XT M770 32h, Salsa Delgado Cross

http://www.ebikestop.com/rear_700c_...ado_cross_black_20_18_silver_br_3x-WE7269.php

2.) Shimano 105 FH-5501, Mavic A719

http://www.performancebike.com/shop...=2047&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Datafeed-_-null-_-null

3.) Shimano Deore M525, 29er WTB Dual Duty

http://www.blueskycycling.com/produ...9er_Disc_Wheelset_w_WTB_Dual_Duty_FR_Rims.htm

4.) My original 1.): Shimano Deore, Alex DH-19

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=39


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

Just in case, a few of what you had listed were priced for only one wheel.

My thought is still, go for a lighter set for racing and use what you have for commuting/trails. It's plenty sturdy enough (within reason... no freeride stunts) for those applications. Try this:

Performance Forte Titan- 169.98/set

IIRC, they had fairly decent reviews here when they first came out. To me, something like that will give you a nicer/lighter set of wheels for road/ cross racing, and then still allow you to have a more bomber set for commuting/trails/pit wheels.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I was looking at the 2008 Redline 29er specs and noticed that they use the Alex DH19 rims on a few bikes. I think that I have decided to go with my original #1 option Shimano Deore hubs and Alex DH-19 rims. Thanks again.

http://www.redlinebicycles.com/adultbikes/2008_RL_SPEC.pdf


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I vote for trolling Craig's List. But if time is of the essence, then I vote for the Performance Titan wheelset. Performance often also has coupons that can get the price down even further. But the killer everywhere is the shipping.


----------

